# Brake fluid change?



## captainjango (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey guys, I recently brought in my 2009 Altima Hybrid to the dealership for an oil change and they told me that I needed to get my brake fluid replaced because it's not as clear as they would like it and told me it would cost $100. My car has currently 68k miles on it, do you guys think it's necessay for me to change it right now? Is it an easy thing for me to do on my own? 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A good time to replace the brake fluid is when the brake pads are replaced or at least every 2 or 3 years. Here's a web site that explains how to replace the fluid:

How to Change your Car's Brake Fluid | eHow.com


----------



## mikeLekan (Feb 27, 2013)

looks rogoman link really helpful, i regularly change my brake fluid maybe around once per year i think. just to make sure every trip with my family is safe .


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I want to replace the brake fluid and that is helpful!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's one of them things that often goes overlooked and I'm guilty of it myself. I think most people don't get their brake fluid flushed unless something in the brake system developes a leak.


----------

